# UK opposition back high speed rail over 3rd Heathrow runway



## jamesontheroad (Sep 30, 2008)

To think that the Conservative Party have shifted this far in their approach to public transport shows you just how much the UK political scene is shifting... Even I, as a hardened leftie, am impressed :lol:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2008/se...rence.transport



> *Tories plan £20bn 180mph rail link instead of Heathrow third runway*Guardian, 29 September 2008
> 
> A third runway at Heathrow airport would be scrapped by a Tory government that would instead build a £20bn TGV-style high speed rail link between London, Birmingham, Manchester and Leeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## como (Oct 13, 2008)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> To think that the Conservative Party have shifted this far in their approach to public transport shows you just how much the UK political scene is shifting... Even I, as a hardened leftie, am impressed :lol:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2008/se...rence.transport
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive if true. Do you think they are sincere or is a campaign promise?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Oct 14, 2008)

como said:


> Very impressive if true. Do you think they are sincere or is a campaign promise?


As good as this policy sounds, the Tories did far too much damage the last time they held office, so I'm not planning on voting to find out ...


----------



## George Harris (Oct 14, 2008)

I know there is NIMBY-ism in the UK as well as the US. How long do you think it would take to get a route built? Or is it that there is the possiblity that the same NIMBY-ism will be out to oppose another runway?


----------

